# SCDSL Week 2 updates



## mlx (Sep 16, 2019)

OK, who of you is the genius who smoked marijuana during a game?


----------



## mlx (Sep 16, 2019)

(I'm talking about the long email that was just sent with things that have happened so far)


----------



## jpeter (Sep 16, 2019)

mlx said:


> OK, who of you is the genius who smoked marijuana during a game?


I dunno haven't seen a DSL game in ages but heard about the fellow with the red pumas







Kind of reminds me of this.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Sep 16, 2019)

Best parts of the email:

4. As a follow-up to the acceptance of player/coach cards in photo format as opposed to the actual player card. This does not mean a head shot of the player or coach on your phone (or a photo of the player in a family portrait). While your family photo from this summer's trip to Italy is beautiful, it's not a Cal South player card. That photo doesn't work in lieu of your Driver's License or school ID and it also doesn't work in lieu of a photo of the Cal South Player/Coach Card. It MUST be a photo of the ACTUAL player/coach card issued by Cal South.

5. Emails from parents demanding that referee licenses be revoked will go unanswered. Imagine that. We wouldn't have any referees left. 

7. Marijuana is a drug (legal or not) and, just like cigarettes/ECigarettes/ Vaping or anything else that can be smoked, it is not allowed at SCDSL games. Same goes for alcohol. Start the party after the 8am game in the comfort of your own home. Not at the field or in your car before or during your game. Ever. 

8. Remember - parent send-offs are a mandatory 3-game suspension. We've already banned 2 parents from the sidelines for the entire season. Is poor behavior at a youth sports event really worth a season long ban? Apparently to a few people it was but let's not have that number go up from 2. One was from an 8am game on the first day of the season. Who does that???

9. Most of all - remember these are kids playing youth sports. The referees are human beings and make mistakes, cut them some slack. No one has EVER changed the mind of the referee by calling him a plethora of names or threatening to meet him in the parking lot after the game. EVER. Enjoy your time with your kids. Have fun watching them play. These games are not the end-all-be-all for your children, nor should they be for the parents. Keep things in perspective. Live in the moment and be thankful for each day you get to spend at their games over the next 10-weeks.

Thank you and good luck this weekend!
Michelle


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Sep 16, 2019)

Seriously - First game of the season - at 8 am - and someone gets kicked out for the entire season!  I'm laughing but how sad...I hope it wasn't that guy Luis...I'm kidding!


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Sep 16, 2019)

mlx said:


> OK, who of you is the genius who smoked marijuana during a game?


Based on what I saw. It must have been one of the referees


----------



## Tim Powell (Sep 16, 2019)

I’m totally finding a way to be in SCDSL next year - for the emails alone.


----------



## Dirtnap (Sep 17, 2019)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Based on what I saw. It must have been one of the referees


Plus 2 for Sunil.some of the things I saw last weekend made my brain hurt and or want to smoke or drink.


----------



## StrikerOC (Sep 17, 2019)

mlx said:


> OK, who of you is the genius who smoked marijuana during a game?


To be fair I was selling it, not smoking it...


----------



## timbuck (Sep 17, 2019)

Were you selling to a referee or to a dog?

Wonder if SCDSL looks in the mirror to see if they have made any of these problems worse.
1.  2,500 games per weekend.  Has the league gotten too big?  How many 13 player rosters are out there that could be chopped up to give everyone at least 16 on a team.
2.  Referee Quality -  Now that 70% of teams (I made that stat up) are considered "Flight 1" -  are expectations for quality referees to high?
3.  Driving from Field-to-Field - With so many games now being played at Great Park or Silverlakes, clubs that don't use these facilities are starting to see their field space get squeezed. So now you have 1 game on a field in the middle of a subdivision.  Where you had 3 or 4 games per day at that same field a few years ago.
4. Games starting late because referees are late.  Again -  have some many games crammed into a weekend has shrunk the time in between games. And if 1 game starts late, it snowballs to the rest of the games that day.
5. I do like that they will accept a picture of a player card. We have pictures of our player cards stored in our TeamSnap account.
6. Parents are crazy.  It's like they think they are at an NFL game and can scream from the nosebleed seats like maniacs.  The difference is that everyone hears you.  And the think you're an asshole.


----------



## jpeter (Sep 17, 2019)

Tim Powell said:


> I’m totally finding a way to be in SCDSL next year - for the emails alone.


The ones with the crazy formating, and mixed matched jumbo fonts posted her are ammusing.  This one like tame In comparison but maybe rainbow stripped out the formatting.

Who writes these things anyway, a crazed person at 3am or something?

2nd week, God help you folks for rest of the season.  Start the party after the 8am game 

Did they go the cheap route with the ref association again?


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Sep 17, 2019)

jpeter said:


> The ones with the crazy formating, and mixed matched jumbo fonts posted her are ammusing.  This one like tame In comparison but maybe rainbow stripped out the formatting.


No crazy formatting.  Need to wait until we get deeper into the season before we start seeing the highlighted/*bold/*CAPS/red SCDSL emails.


----------



## Toch (Sep 18, 2019)

Was the Ref smoking before the game?


----------



## cks1450 (Sep 18, 2019)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Best parts of the email:
> 
> 4. As a follow-up to the acceptance of player/coach cards in photo format as opposed to the actual player card. This does not mean a head shot of the player or coach on your phone (or a photo of the player in a family portrait). While your family photo from this summer's trip to Italy is beautiful, it's not a Cal South player card. That photo doesn't work in lieu of your Driver's License or school ID and it also doesn't work in lieu of a photo of the Cal South Player/Coach Card. It MUST be a photo of the ACTUAL player/coach card issued by Cal South.
> 
> ...


We've never been in SCDSL and there is always chatter on this site about Michelle.
I haven't really focused on the net consensus feeling toward her, but I gotta say I kind of like her after reading the email. 
That was pretty entertaining content.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 18, 2019)

This was actually one of the better emails I seen from her.
The single color, single font makes it much better.


----------



## Art (Sep 25, 2019)

She's the best, always love reading her emails and the perspective she has in addressing these complaints and ignoring them.

Some of the parents I come across in CSL, ScDSL, and even adult players in certain leagues are some of the most pretentious divas ever... you're nobody, get it through your head!!! I'd hate if my parent got involved in a game and made it about themselves...especially if they had zero soccer/football knowledge.


----------



## Art (Sep 25, 2019)

She's the best, always love reading her emails and the perspective she has in addressing these complaints and ignoring them.

Some of the parents I come across in CSL, ScDSL, and even adult players in certain leagues are some of the most pretentious divas ever... you're nobody, get it through your head!!! I'd hate if my parent got involved in a game and made it about themselves...especially if they had zero soccer/football knowledge.


----------



## Jimmy213 (Sep 25, 2019)

Wow is this really true? Parents smoking marijuana or a joke?


----------



## timbuck (Sep 25, 2019)

I’m not a guy that thinks marijuana should be legal. But since it is, why are we surprised?   They sell bloody Mary’s at Silverlakes at 8:00 am.


----------



## Zdrone (Sep 25, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I’m not a guy that thinks marijuana should be legal. But since it is, why are we surprised?   They sell bloody Mary’s at Silverlakes at 8:00 am.


Really?

*makes note*


----------



## jpeter (Sep 25, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I’m not a guy that thinks marijuana should be legal. But since it is, why are we surprised?   They sell bloody Mary’s at Silverlakes at 8:00 am.


Well that's One way to "Kill two birds with one stone" and quench that cotton mouth from that other legal activity...


----------



## Justafan (Sep 26, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Were you selling to a referee or to a dog?
> 
> Wonder if SCDSL looks in the mirror to see if they have made any of these problems worse.
> 1.  2,500 games per weekend.  Has the league gotten too big?  How many 13 player rosters are out there that could be chopped up to give everyone at least 16 on a team.
> ...


This, plus marijuana should be illegal?  You’ve officially turned into “get off my lawn guy.”


----------



## timbuck (Sep 26, 2019)

Sweet!!  Changed my avatar.


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (Sep 27, 2019)

timbuck said:


> They sell bloody Mary’s at Silverlakes at 8:00 am.


when else would you sell bloody marys?


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Sep 27, 2019)

OrangeCountyDad said:


> when else would you sell bloody marys?


Just don't get a Margarita, too much ice and not enough alcohol. Just saying


----------

